# ford1500



## ford1500 (Sep 7, 2012)

am looking to add a front loader to my ford 1500. i havent been able to locate a ford 770. does anyone have advise on a good alternate. also, the hydro. pump is a pto driven style, i will need all of the parts for this. does a universal loader have this option? thanks


----------

